# Driving test: under-the-bonnet questions



## windo77 (10 Feb 2008)

I have a driving test in a few weeks and in a previous test, the tester wasn't entirely happy with my answers to the under-the-bonnet questions. In particular, he didn't like my answer when he asked me how you would check the level of engine oil - I said that you would use a dipstick and check it against the max and min markers; he was looking for a more comprehensive answer but couldn't discuss it further.


I don't believe that I failed the test because of the lack of completeness in this answer  but it may have contributed to it. So, I just wanted what to check what he might ask when I open the bonnet and what I need to know. I understand that I need to be able to:

identify the resevoirs for the engine oil, coolant, brake fluid and windscreen washer; and
demonstrate how to determine if the level of each of these fluids is appropriate.

Am I correct?


And apart from telling the tester that the level of a fluid should be between the max and min markers, what else can I say? Thanks


----------



## Yeager (10 Feb 2008)

Can also ask you about the power steering resevoir too.


----------



## jhegarty (10 Feb 2008)

Did you tell him to wipe the stick clean before putting it in ?


----------



## mathepac (10 Feb 2008)

Confuse the tester, do your test in an old VW Beetle, NSU Prinz or a Porsche.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Feb 2008)

windo77 said:


> I have a driving test in a few weeks and in a previous test, the tester wasn't entirely happy with my answers to the under-the-bonnet questions. In particular, he didn't like my answer when he asked me how you would check the level of engine oil - I said that you would use a dipstick and check it against the max and min markers; he was looking for a more comprehensive answer but couldn't discuss it further.


Did you make it clear to him where you should stick the dip stick?


----------



## ailbhe (11 Feb 2008)

I was asked the same question and when I said the same as you (and pointed to the dip stick handle) he didn't seem happy so I said my car also had an on board computer which measured the level of oil and states "oil ok" when you start the engine. He asked me to show him where in the car so I did. I passed. It was just after that part of the test was brought in so I'm not sure you'd get away with that either!


----------



## csirl (11 Feb 2008)

> I have a driving test in a few weeks and in a previous test, the tester wasn't entirely happy with my answers to the under-the-bonnet questions. In particular, he didn't like my answer when he asked me how you would check the level of engine oil - I said that you would use a dipstick and check it against the max and min markers; he was looking for a more comprehensive answer but couldn't discuss it further.


 
They are looking for a more comprehensive answer along the lines of:

1. car must be parked on level ground.
2. engine must be switched off and cooled down.
3. take the dip stick out, wipe it, put it back in.
4. then take it out to check if level is between max & min.

Just saying step 4 above is not enough to pass that question in a driving test.


----------



## Slaphead (11 Feb 2008)

you can also check the viscosity of the oil by putting your fingers together and making a string of oil, the longer the better, he might also be looking for how many miles you would drive before changing. Also where the filter is perhaps.


----------



## Joe1234 (11 Feb 2008)

If you cannot answer the technical checks is it an automatic fail?


----------



## Shannon81 (12 Feb 2008)

hi

I passed my test a couple of weeks ago. All I was asked was to point out the window washer fluid, brake fluid. When asked about the oil i pointed out where you filled the oil and the dipstick measured it-clean the stick, put it back in and pull out check the level.

Unlike the other person doing the test at the same time I wasnt asked about my tyres!


----------



## windo77 (17 Feb 2008)

Thanks for your replies. I'll let you know howI get on.


----------



## stir crazy (17 Feb 2008)

csirl said:


> They are looking for a more comprehensive answer along the lines of:
> 
> 1. car must be parked on level ground.
> 2. engine must be switched off and cooled down.
> ...



Is all this information contained within the road safety authority rules of the road/driving test book which was mailed to everyone in the country recently ? I had a good read of it a while back and I dont remember seeing it.


----------

